# Vassal Helpers Needed



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi,

Lately the productiveness of the Vassal Project has suddenly dropped, I have no idea why, but i wish to up the productiveness again, we currently need more sprite drawers and more people overall to comment on work and work on different modules like Fantasy and Aeronautica etc. We were starting Warmachine and Hordes mods but they sorta died, If people wish to help us create these modules all help is greatly appreciated. 

The Warhammer 40k module is currently getting new sprites but the group cannot do all the sprites at once so we need more help.

The Warhammer Fantasy module has one person and one from the 40k module working on it, they desperately need the help to create a full module for the Warhammer community.

Warmachine and Hordes modules are currently still not started (other than bases and two horde sprites) if you wish for these to be done, we will need some sprites for these, currently we want the Battlegroups, to get a working module done.

Aeronautica Imperialis has entered the planning stage, with bases being drawn up but we need help with the cards and base sizes etc and again more sprite drawers.

IF you have any spare time to draw sprites all help will be greatly appreciated and comments on work is taken in good faith as well. 

If you wish to help PM me or join these forums,
Vassal Online - Index page

Thanks
Pickle and the Vassal Team


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

O.k. forgive my ignorance but what exactly is the Vassal Project? who knows i might actually want to get involved...lol


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Vassal is a Java program which enables online play. We just created a module for it, as we are adapting the 40k module for fantasy and other tabletop games now. Hordes has been stopped for now as to get the 40k module done a bit further. Warmachine may be done if I get the time.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to check it out when I get home.

Maybe I'll have time to help with some of the pictures/sprites or whatever they are called.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

I have time to burn as it were and some skill with designing things what do you need help with?


----------



## grizgrin (Mar 16, 2008)

*Pickle, I will help...*

though I do not know the way. If you can show me how to do it, I will do what you need. yahoo me, best way to contact me, or reply here.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Guys, sign up here and post under support or help etc and I'll get back to you about it.
http://www.v40k.heresy-online.net/forums/index.php


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

*vo2*

to play this online game do you have to pay for any thing


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

if we did i would not play it


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

vo2 said:


> to play this online game do you have to pay for any thing


No, nothing at all. It's totally free.

You can find all the information you'll need here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=91

Jez


----------

